

Ask HN - Compiling the Best stories on what you did to get initial traction. - 2pasc

...and what techniques did your startup use to grow its user/customer base after launch?<p>We all hear about amazing success in the Tech Press, but a successful launch and ongoing growth requires great execution, in product, planning, etc… with a grain of luck. Between PR, social media, true word of mouth, online marketing, App Store rankings, viral loops, guerilla marketing, etc… what tactics did the successful and less successful tech Companies use? This is what I am trying to figure out and assemble in a series of blog posts that are going to be as detailed and quantitative as possible.&#60;p&#62;<p>YC Companies often have amazing early traction - that some can sustain while others don't. What did they do initially? If you are willing to share with me and the Community YOUR story or your Company's story, please do so below or contact me through this link: http://j.mp/HNLaunchGrow
Thanks!
======
tbgvi
Quora is a great resource for learning about how certain startups gained
traction. There's even a specific topic geared towards it here:
<http://www.quora.com/How-Did-X-Get-Traction-1>

~~~
2pasc
Thanks for this, and I have read a bunch of them. I was more interested in
some of the operational details and the data/numbers that founders can give.

~~~
hyuuu
Perhaps you can ask them directly? I know there are people who did , one
example off the top of my head, someone asked how kickstarter got their
initial projects, and one of the founders responded friend of a friend.

~~~
2pasc
that's exactly what I intended to do ;-) thanks!

------
AznHisoka
Are you compiling this for your blog, or just for a HN post?

~~~
2pasc
I wanted to compile it for my blog and post each article to HN, actually.

